# Channel Master 3679 problem



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Guys I have a north and a south antenna and I just replaced the south one with a CM 3679 crossfire. My dad went up on the roof and hooked it up and the picture is snowy and bad. I thought maybe it was the coax that was bad so I had him try that coax in the north antenna and it worked fine. We communicate when he is up on the roof with my phone's intercom and when he is unhooking/or hooked back the coax from the antenna on the roof it looks great for split second while he is unscrewing or screwing it back in. When he has it tight the picture looks like garbage. We have tried both the connectors that came with my Ratshack amplifier and the new CM antenna. Any ideas, it is very irratating. I need my digital channels back! Thanks!


----------

